# General > PC & Console Gaming >  xbox 360 rrod repairing

## badboy

I have started fixing xboxs with rrod and have had a lot of interest iv fixed a few and my customers are happy so if any one wants 1 fixed pm me

----------


## sid222

how much do you charde

----------


## phoenixtwin2

im quite interested also how much do you charge?

----------

